# Behold, the Internet!



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

http://www.break.com/index/the_internet_in_1993.html

Funny to think. (oh and don't mind the last part  )


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.... Al Gore created the net


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.... Al Gore created the net


And Slick Weanie is a faithful husband too


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

That Internet thing will never take off. It's a fad like pet rocks.


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.... Al Gore created the net


And the UN wants control of it! It's true.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Anyone remember 300 Baud phone modems that you could use to dial up Bulliten Boards?

Compuserve before the internet?

Blue screens with White letters?

Uploading messages, downloading messages as quick as you could so you didn't have to pay outrageous long distance charges?

WM


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

:mrgreen:


Wandering Man said:


> Anyone remember 300 Baud phone modems that you could use to dial up Bulliten Boards?
> 
> Compuserve before the internet?
> 
> ...


Yup ...and those WERENT the good ol days


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> Anyone remember 300 Baud phone modems that you could use to dial up Bulliten Boards?
> 
> Compuserve before the internet?
> 
> ...


Hahahahaha...Dos commands.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Good lord. I remember only being allowed to use the internet for email (I was about 13 at this point) and got in trouble for visiting bulletin boards and spending too much time there because it cost something like $10 an hour to use the internet. Then came our WebTV.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> Anyone remember 300 Baud phone modems that you could use to dial up Bulliten Boards?
> 
> Compuserve before the internet?
> 
> ...


I didn't have 300 baud, but I remember 2400. 9600. 14.4

14.4 was IT. And yes, I remember dialing into bulletin boards. Used to play games on them - each person who logged in could compete too. Kinda fun.


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

I was writing troubleshooting code in octal & Hex circa 75. I remember re-writing games in BASIC with my ex-Father in law's homebuilt Heathkit PC. It used a cassette tape to load the programs. It was a wonderful PC!! It had a 1MHz processor and 65K RAM!! There was DARPANET, but he didn't have access from his house.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Thor said:


> I was writing troubleshooting code in octal & Hex circa 75. I remember re-writing games in BASIC with my ex-Father in law's homebuilt Heathkit PC. It used a cassette tape to load the programs. It was a wonderful PC!! It had a 1MHz processor and 65K RAM!! There was DARPANET, but he didn't have access from his house.


I didn't get my first computer until 1981: Texas Instruments, with game-like cartridges for the programs, TV set for the monitor, and my home cassette player for the memory. Taught myself Basic on the machine. Managed to create a colored pattern on the TV set. Whoo Hoo!

The Apple IIC was a big improvment.


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

I remember walking 6 miles thru the snow, uphill, with an extension cord, just to plug in my computer....


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Commadore Vic 20. Don't think I ever did anything usefull with it. Next was an Apple IIC at a blazing 1mghrz. WOW! I thought I was a speed demon.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I had a friend w/ a Commodore 128 - I wanted one so bad so I could play SpyHunter on it 

Mom insisted that I get one with MSDOS - Itw as the "waive" of the future, according to the salesguy. I just wanted to play games. But, when I saw that it was going to be a Tandy or nothing, I got the Tandy.

Tandy 1000 HX - Had the brand new 3.5" disk. Dos 2.11. Also, first Tandy that didn't need a boot disk - it had DOS in the memory chip. Got it in 1988. Oh, those were the days.

Later got an IBM 386 and then a Gateway 2000 486. Back then, ya had to mess with the startup DOS settings all the time in order to get enough expanded memory to play games. That was a pain in the butt.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> Commadore Vic 20. Don't think I ever did anything usefull with it. Next was an Apple IIC at a blazing 1mghrz. WOW! I thought I was a speed demon.


sooooooo.......my first PC had a rope pull starter........


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

scooter said:


> sooooooo.......my first PC had a rope pull starter........


Uh, Scooter, hate to tell ya man but that's a lawn mower. Put the beer down and step away from the computer.


----------

